# Desert Muscle Classic



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2012)

*Desert Muscle Classic*






YouTube Video











Desert Muscle Classic - Presented by StrykerX

Our very own IFBB Pro Tracy Bodner (aka IslandGirl) is competing!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 23, 2012)

^ Isn't that Cutler's show he's promoting?


----------



## fit4life (Feb 23, 2012)

Wishing you great success in your show IslandGirl, i remember you mentioning you were going to do this show, i hope you do great!


----------



## birket (Feb 23, 2012)

good luck.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck to Island Girl and DLB


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow, Tracy!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck, Tracy!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Isn't that Cutler's show he's promoting?



hypo, this is *Stryker Salman*'s show!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

A nice picture of I.G and the other WP ladies:


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

Bob is lucky to be surrounded by all those women


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2012)

*Women's Physique Prejudging

*




YouTube Video


----------



## mooner (Feb 25, 2012)

woo hoo.


----------



## swollen (Feb 26, 2012)

Really think 'ol Dugdale should've won this...

But Al Auguste did come in lookin' pretty hard... if you haven't seen it yet, here's his routine.

Al.Auguste.finals.mov - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Feb 26, 2012)

^^^^





YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

*2012 IFBB Desert Muscle Classic Results*


Three IFBB Shows were held in Mesa, Arizona at the 2012 IFBB Desert Muscle Classic. A total of 4 competitors competed in the Men’s Pro Bodybuilding, 6 in Bikini, and 11 in the first ever Women’s Physique Pro contest. Here are the results.

*IFBB Men’s Pro Bodybuilding 212lbs and under Results*

It is hard to say much about this contest, with only 4 competitors, but Al Auguste did look sharp enough to defeat Mark Dugdale, who placed 7th last week at the Flex Pro Open Bodybuilding contest. Darrem Charles flew into Phoenix and checked in last night, making the weight at 212, but didn’t compete at the prejudging the next day. Here are the results.

1. Al Auguste
2. Mark Dugdale
3. Milton Holloway, Jr.
4. Rusty Jeffers


*IFBB Pro Bikini Results*

Stacey Alexander was ready for her first pro contest, and she slammed the competition here, beating fellow Oddo Angel Narmin Assria and besting two favorites entering this contest (Jennifer Chapman and Christina Vargas), which goes to show you that you never really can predict a contest, even one with just six competitors. Here are the results.

1. Stacey Alexander
2. Narmin Assria
3. Jennifer Chapman
4. Christina Vargas
5. Ashley Harbour
6. Bernadette Matassa


*IFBB Pro Women’s Physique Results*

Dana Lin Bailey was the favorite heading into this contest, and you have to wonder, with so much hype coming from various social medias and websites touting Dana as the ‘perfect’ women’s physique role model, why didn’t the judges listen. Instead, we saw Karina, Marlinea and Jillian make the top three, with Dana stunned in 4th place. Wow. What happened? Was she too hard and muscular for what the judges were looking for? It sure looked that way. Here are the results.

1. Karina Nacimento
2. Marlinea Echohawk
3. Jillian Reville
4. Dana Linn Bailey
5. Beni Lopez
6. Susan Salazar
7. Marina Lopez
8. Rita Rae
9. Tracey Bodner
10. Pamela Franklin
11. LaDrissa Bonivel


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Any pics?   I'm not usually a fan of ripped females but Dana linn Bailey really does something for me.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea, I was kind of shocked when I saw that DLB came in 4th. 

Not to take away anything from the other females of course. They all did an awesome job.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> hypo, this is *Stryker Salman*'s show!



That's right Curt. I'm thinking of the NPC show..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

http://gallery.rxmuscle.com/index.php?contest=265&year=481


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 26, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Yea, I was kind of shocked when I saw that DLB came in 4th.
> 
> Not to take away anything from the other females of course. They all did an awesome job.



Yeah, I really want picks.   DLB.....mmmmmmmm


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it safe to go to rx? I remember them having some virus issues a while back.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Is it safe to go to rx? I remember them having some virus issues a while back.



personally I have *never *had an issue, but I know others have, I think it's "clean" as I have not heard anyone saying anything about viruses/malware lately.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 26, 2012)

Prince said:


> personally I have *never *had an issue, but I know others have, I think it's "clean" as I have not heard anyone saying anything about viruses/malware lately.



Thanks for the info


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

2012 IFBB Desert Muscle Classic Mens 212, Bikini, & Womens Physique Video Comparisons! - RX Muscle Mag


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 26, 2012)

> Is it safe to go to rx? I remember them having some virus issues a while back.



Be sure you're virus scanners are up to date. I've had good luck w/ Chrome browser, but my anti-virus quarantined a couple things the other day when I used Firefox.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Sassy. I'm running Firefox but on a Mac. However, google search notifies me if a website is "compromised" most of the time. 

I just searched for the Rx forum on google and it didn't have the notification, so I guess all is "ok" for now.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 27, 2012)

The flower sends it over the top 





YouTube Video


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry Prince, I've given out to much rep today


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 27, 2012)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



212!!!  I'm not happy with myself now...

   He is one big dude!



Curt James said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's okay to pose with that song when your that big


----------



## Nivek (Feb 27, 2012)

amazing.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 29, 2012)

here are all of the pics: Bodybuilding.com - 2012 IFBB Desert Muscle Classic Results!


----------

